# Buying a puppy with a hernia?



## Redstev (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi all we’re looking at a last remaining Cockapoo pup from a litter at a local reputable breeder today. 
Reason he’s the last one is probably because he has a hernia. 
His price has been reduced because of this. 
Just wanted a bit of advise on weather we should get him or if it’s to risky ?

Many thanks.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

It's not uncommon for a puppy to have a hernia and small hernia's can disappear naturally (it used to be said that the mum pulling on the umbilical hernia to nip it caused a pull which is why most breeders cut the cord now). They can also be genetic. There are also different forms. The vet will advise but in general if the hernia doesn't disappear by the time your pup is spayed/neutered then the Vet will do a minor surgery to correct it. All quite simple in my experience. Unless it's something that is causing a problem I wouldn't term a hernia 'risky'. I suspect the pup has had a vet check? In which case has anything else been flagged up? We have a Cavvie who had a hernia.....it's gone now (the hernia..not the Cavvie )

J


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Umbilical hernia or inguinal? How big? Has the breeder had an estimate for surgical correction? How does the price of surgery relate to the reduction of price of the pup?


----------



## Redstev (Aug 9, 2018)

I only know that it is a small hernia at the moment. 
I will get more information when we visit breeder later. 
Pup price is reduced by £500. 
Thanks


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Redstev said:


> I only know that it is a small hernia at the moment.
> I will get more information when we visit breeder later.
> Pup price is reduced by £500.
> Thanks


£500 should more or less cover the surgery if it's necessary, so that's a decent reduction.
Over £500 seems a lot to me for a crossbreed pup though, but that seems to be the way the world's gone.


----------



## KSvedenmacher (Sep 6, 2018)

Yoda has a small umbilical hernia and that didn't deter us from buying him (we also got him at a reduced rate, although not £500!). Vet isn't concerned about it and we'll get it fixed when Yoda is neutered in a year or so.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2018)

How much was the puppy to begin with? Are the parents health tested for cocker and poodle conditions? 
I think poodles alone can benefit from 5-8 sperate tests. No way would I pay over £500 anyway unless I knew the breeder was recouping responsible costs. It’s just greed otherwise and that really sticks in my throat.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

My Bichon had an umbilical hernia when he was a pup over 14 years ago and the vet did a small operation to correct it and we never had any further problems.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Jazzy said:


> My Bichon had an umbilical hernia when he was a pup over 14 years ago and the vet did a small operation to correct it and we never had any further problems.


This is my experience, too. And I checked the cost of the op - it was just under £150. It is generally cheaper if done when spaying/neutering though.



Udon said:


> How much was the puppy to begin with? Are the parents health tested for cocker and poodle conditions?
> I think poodles alone can benefit from 5-8 sperate tests. No way would I pay over £500 anyway unless I knew the breeder was recouping responsible costs. It's just greed otherwise and that really sticks in my throat.


My friends two Cockerppo's (bought separately and both with health tests) cost £1,400 each. Whether they are worth the money will always be subjective of course.

J


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

One of my my dogs lived until he was 13 with a hernia, he was a bit cheaper and the breeder said if it needed removing they would cover the cost.

As he never got castrated and never had an operation, it never got removed. It was barely noticeable and I soon forgot he even had it, and it never caused any issues


----------

